# Recumbents riding in Audax rides



## steveindenmark (22 Nov 2010)

Here is a question for all those recumbent riders who take part in Audax rides.

Do you dress up in all the lycra gear like the DF riders or can we become the snowboard gang of Audax and turn up in baggy shorts and t-shirts.

At 52 years of age, I do not think that lycra shorts would do anything for my streamlining.

I actually wear riding jodphurs at this time of the year with cycling tights underneath. It is a good way to keep your legs warm, there are no seams and they stretch.

Steve


----------



## Arch (23 Nov 2010)

steveindenmark said:


> Here is a question for all those recumbent riders who take part in Audax rides.
> 
> Do you dress up in all the lycra gear like the DF riders or can we become the snowboard gang of Audax and turn up in baggy shorts and t-shirts.
> 
> ...



Well, the one Audax I've done, I wore my bikesters, and my Cyclechat jersey. For the Sportive, I think I wore my 3/4 length baggies, and CC top.


----------



## Beardie (26 Nov 2010)

Sensible answer: Wear whatever experience has taught you will maximise your comfort and help you complete the ride, allowing for likely weather conditions. This is far more important than worrying about whether you conform to a certain 'image'.

Silly answer: If it's that much of problem, organise an Audax as part of World Naked Bike Ride Day. No wardrobe issues now! Sorted!

Take yer pick...


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Nov 2010)

Beardie said:


> Sensible answer: Wear whatever experience has taught you will maximise your comfort and help you complete the ride, allowing for likely weather conditions. This is far more important than worrying about whether you conform to a certain 'image'.



Beard, and sandals are compulsory - apart from that whatever you like. The properties of cycle clothing such as flexibility, warmth, comfort, etc don't change with position (except wasps and baggy shorts!)



> Silly answer: If it's that much of problem, organise an Audax as part of World Naked Bike Ride Day. No wardrobe issues now! Sorted!
> 
> Take yer pick...



..a sad thought - if you wear a helmet are you truly naked?


----------

